# Does a v-cut or punch enhance the flavor?



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was wanting to try a v-cutter or a punch and was wondering what to expect, if anything.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

I think for the most part it is preference. I always use a punch unless it is a torpedo then I use a cutter. I like the punch because it is cleaner, it doesn't leave any loose tobacco.

I don't think it would change the taste at all.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I've heard that a punch or v-cut will 'concentrate' the smoke and therefore the flavors. I've got a punch on my Xikar lighter and I've used it several times - I have not noticed a flavor difference.

However, I frequently find I have to grab a cutter and nip it after a while - I always seem to get a build up around the punch that affects the draw.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I have never noticed any difference.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't see a razon why it would make a difference. I mostly punch my cigars (except course for torpedos or belicosos). In larger ring smokes I punch them several times, the first one in the center and 4-5 additional punches around the first one to make for a larger draw surface.

Jorge


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have never noticed a difference. But I am intrigued by the V cutter. I may have to go get a cheap one to try out


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

No, it does not "Enhance" the flavor.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

itsme_timd said:


> I've heard that a punch or v-cut will 'concentrate' the smoke and therefore the flavors. I've got a punch on my Xikar lighter and I've used it several times - I have not noticed a flavor difference.
> 
> However, I frequently find I have to grab a cutter and nip it after a while - I always seem to get a build up around the punch that affects the draw.


This is correct in that most V Cutters ( as myself ) tend to be able to get a more directed level and concentration of smoke,,,does it mean you get more smoke? Sometimes it does because when you clip the head of your cigar you don't want to cut past more than 1/8,,,or you risk unravelling of the wrapper. I actually have a "Little Guy" Boston Cutter that is a deeper cut,,,a cats eye cut that will cut deeper in the middle than at the beginning or end of the cut. This "trenches" the head all the way across while making the beginning and end of the cut not as deep,,,so the direction and pull of the smoke (IMHO) gives you more of what you want. A Punch cut will be deep in the middle but it doesn't have the "trench" effect and is only about a 1/3 of the size of the cats eye cut.



SMOKE20 said:


> I have never noticed a difference. But I am intrigued by the V cutter. I may have to go get a cheap one to try out


Try as many different kinds of cuts as it's all about what you prefer anyway. I don't have any scientific data to prove that I get more smoke but it sure seems that way.

As DBC says,,,its not going to enhance the flavor,,,the flavor is what it is and if it did enhance you'd see everyone doing a V Cut or Cats Eye Cut.

Rico Puro is probably on to something as he says he uses more than one punch,,,thus getting into the middle of the cigar and opening up as much of the head as he can. I used to do this too at one time but ended up collapsing the head of the cigar as I tend to keep it in mouth too long.


----------



## Nwayne (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't punch my cigars because when I smoke my cigar, my mouth tends to leave the end very very wet...I have big lips. And with that, it leave that cap pretty mushy, so I try to cut off as much as the cap I can without unraveling the cigar.


----------



## s.tyler (May 21, 2009)

imo just preference and i prefer the punch.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

No change in flavor. I think it is mosly a convience issue.

I do notice that punched cigars accumulate tar at the opening with greater frequency. This can be good and bad. Good because that means its not going into your mouth; bad because if you don't pay attention to the opening you could get a tongue full of bitter tar.


----------



## Marinero (Mar 29, 2009)

I only punch my cigars, and i get the right ammount of smoke that i like. 

But it is true that i just noticed from what Airborne is saying.... i do get a bitter taste at the beginning from some of the cigars,,,,,

i will give the cutter a shot with the same kind of cigar and see if i still get that bitterness....


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Same experience as others, do not notice any change in taste. A punch works well on some cigars, I like it because you keep most of the wrapper in tack. A punch will work well on cigars that have an easy draw. Not so well if the draw is hard.

Wetting can be a problem with some cigars also, if the draw gets too hard I have to clip the punched area off.

Never have liked the V cut. Again it will work well for some cigars. Others will have a tendency to tear and make for a mess. When this happens have to clip the end again.

Use a guillotine cut 90% of the time.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I prefer the v-cut just because it keeps you from cutting too much off, but you get a bigger opening than a punch. I think it's just a personal preference. On anything over about a 52 ring gauge I go with a double blader. Just experiment you'll find what you like.


----------



## Toulouse (Apr 22, 2009)

I v-cut most large ring cigars, mostly because for me it keeps the head the neatest.

I highly recommend the Wolf V-Cutter. Sells for around $10 and feels very cheap and flimsy, but works better than any other v-cutter I've ever used.


----------



## a j (Jan 8, 2009)

I prefer the V. But i use it Rarely, I like a large plume of smoke, I have noticed when i use the v, it restricts the amount of smoke i get, First cut the cigar with the V , a few puffs, the clip complete end, there is a consideable differance in the volume of smoke. try all 3 choose for your self. AJ.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I use a Wolf V-Cutter and the reason I do is not because it makes it smoke better, not because I like the V-Cut better, but because this damn cutter works so freaking good!!! Cuts thru the cigar like a hot knife thru butter!


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses! I went out today and picked up the Wolf V Cutter! I don't think it made anything better but it didn't hurt either. It will be my go to cutter, for now.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, for the love of Mike, just cut the friggin cigar with the sharpest cutter of any configuration you can find and SMOKE THE DAMN THING!
:dude:

The Wolf is one of the sharpest. Well done.

Shape dont mean SHIZZLE!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

"Variety is the spice of life" they say... I switch it up. Whatever I feel like @ the time. Dosen't make a difference to me.


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

I like to punch anything in a parejo shape. Keeps the head pretty neat, but I don't notice that the flavors are enhanced (on my pallate of stone). I have never had a clean v-cut. Not a fan at all.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

I usually punch it, while not widely accepted, I do believe there are more flavors present. 

But there are times where a cutter is needed e.g. a torpedo, but on occasion, if I am feeling wild and bezerk, I will use a gullotine cutter just for fun...


----------



## contract (Dec 1, 2008)

I always used punches. The first time I tried a v-cut, I never went back to punches.

:behindsofa:


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

I almost always use a punch or a v-cut except on torpedos no flavor enhancement but just a nice clean cut.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I just always do a standard cut with my Xi cutter and use a punch for the smaller ring gauge such as lonsdale's or lancero's. Although it seems I need to pick up one of these wolf cutters and give the v cut a try. Maybe my palate is weak but I've never noticed a diffrence in flavor between the standard cut and a punch.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

troutbreath said:


> I have never had a clean v-cut. Not a fan at all.


Then you haven't tried the Wolf V-Cutter, that thing is a great cutter, like cutting thru butter.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

I have been using a straight cutter, bought a V-cutter for a buck and have used it a few times. I like it, it seems to open up the draw on smokes I know are tight. I will definitely buy a Wolf cutter in the future.


----------



## Phantom57 (Jan 15, 2009)

A punch or V cutter increases the incidence of moisture and tar buildup, it's a matter of physics.


----------



## wlandman (Mar 27, 2009)

I've used a straight cutter, and hole punchers. I think if the cigar is great, a hole puncher lets you smoke more of it. However, as a previous forum member suggested, just cut it with the straightest edge possible. I've used a sharp kitchen knife before, and while not the best, it did the job.

I do believe, the straighter or cleaner the cut, the less of the little crumbs from the tobacco will get in your mouth as your smoking it, and you don't have to rudely (and embarrasingly) spit chunks of stuff out.


----------



## casManG (Jul 28, 2009)

Nwayne said:


> I don't punch my cigars because when I smoke my cigar, my mouth tends to leave the end very very wet...I have big lips. And with that, it leave that cap pretty mushy, so I try to cut off as much as the cap I can without unraveling the cigar.


i'm the same way, but I prefer a punch. When I cut them, they seem to leave pieces in my mouth when it gets wet.


----------

